# Pics of Jovi



## pillar (Mar 31, 2009)

I just picked up a real plant and a new decoration for his tank. Enjoy!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice pics!


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

He's beautiful!


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

looks great! I bet he loves his home!


----------



## Nighthawk (Apr 11, 2009)

He's very pretty! and I love his name!


----------

